# cyprus weekly



## lynnc (Sep 2, 2009)

could some one please tell me how i can get a copy of cyprus weekly i need to get an idea of rents and jobs and cannot google in as it is the classified section i require any help please im still in england thank you


----------



## jassa68 (Aug 27, 2009)

lynnc said:


> could some one please tell me how i can get a copy of cyprus weekly i need to get an idea of rents and jobs and cannot google in as it is the classified section i require any help please im still in england thank you


Hi there just been on cyprus weekly website and its there but not under a icon, picture of how to ad just double click on it and give all opitions rent,buy ,area,price
etc.


----------



## lynnc (Sep 2, 2009)

on to it now thanx very much


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I tried to do that before and it wasn't available online (maybe it is now but I don't believe so). You can order it online and have it delivered to you in the UK - it will of course be more expensive but worth it to get a good feel for everything going on locally including all classifieds.


----------

